# What are your 3 biggest cycle related purchase regrets?



## Racing roadkill (22 Dec 2016)

For me they are

1. Continental tyres.

2. Flat pedals ( not for many years though )

3. Garmin Edge.


----------



## Drago (22 Dec 2016)

1) Specialized Carve 29 HT.

2) Not having ridden the Specialized Carve 29 HT prior to purchase.

3) My failed attempt to break the land speed record on a Raleigh Chopper in 1975, which resulted in a violent speed wobble that spat me off at 312 MPH (it seemed) and broke my leg. Next time I try I'll do it without a pillion. So, technically the regret is my Dad buying me a Chopper and not a ten speed racer, on which I'd have doubtless smashed the record.


----------



## e-rider (22 Dec 2016)

bar ends for MTB 
rapha
Specialized romin saddle


----------



## clid61 (22 Dec 2016)

Not having spanking spanking new brakes pads, but well worn ones descending the highest mountain in Morocco! X3


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2016)

Specialized Sirrus X 2
Specialized crosstrail X 1


----------



## Jody (22 Dec 2016)

1. Anything from Sports Direct when I first started back in the saddle

2. Not much else.


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2016)

1. A Whyte 805 MTB - never got on with it

2. Specialized Turbo tyres - too easily cut up

3. A Bryton Rider 20 GPS - persisted with it when I should've just switched to a Garmin


----------



## wheresthetorch (22 Dec 2016)

A cheap 1990s MTB in the 1990s. I'd always had 'race bikes' before then, but thought the word 'mountain' in the title would make it easy up hills. It didn't. The bloody thing weighed a ton, and was horrible to ride.


----------



## Johnno260 (22 Dec 2016)

1) Un-padded winter tights.
2) Cheap clipless shoes.
3) Cheap cycling jacket, bin liner would've been as good.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Dec 2016)

A BSO God awful pile of shite hybrid from halfords. Weighs a ton and I hated/hate it.

A turbo trainer. Waste of money, and boring as hell


----------



## Dayvo (22 Dec 2016)

A BOB Yak trailer

That's all.


----------



## Markymark (22 Dec 2016)

1. Clipless pedals
2. Helmet


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Dec 2016)

Top tube bag, supposedly so I could reach for goodies whilst riding, but I find back pockets so much better.
Cheap shorts. The pad was in completely the wrong place. Actually I've had this problem with some not so cheap ones as well. 
Cheap tools of any sort, particularly tyre levers.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Dec 2016)

Bike with rim brakes

Rim brake pads

Wheels for rim brakes


----------



## User6179 (22 Dec 2016)

CAADX - rubbish wheels and brakes
Schwalbe Ultremo tyres - made of cheese
Conti tubes - leaking cores


----------



## MarkF (22 Dec 2016)

1. Continental Touring Plus tyres. - I'd been spoilt by M+'s and expected the same life span, not 25% of it.
2. Specialized Sirrus 
3. Turbo trainer. - Same as welsh dragon said, b.o.r.i.n.g.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Dec 2016)

1. Trek 1200 SL, the most uncomfortable bike I ever owned. It lasted less than 6 months
2. Giant Anthem X. A great bike, hanging in the garage, done less than 400 mikes in 6 years. I just don't have the time to get somewhere decent to ride it,
3. Cheap bib shorts, I am yet to find cheap shorts that are comfortable. My arse is must be posh.


----------



## Sixmile (22 Dec 2016)

Specialized Crosstrail Disc - uninformed naive purchase

Ridge clothing from Halfords - cheap rubbish

My wifes bike - never used


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Dec 2016)

1. GP4000's
2. Turbo trainer (though as a health recovery tool it worked well, but a bit dull)
3. Waterproof (not very) overtrousers from Sports Direct


----------



## biking_fox (22 Dec 2016)

Various brand front lights that lasted <6months each. Cateye particular offenders - can't cope with daily removal/fitting, cheap straps catches switches etc.


----------



## snorri (22 Dec 2016)

Rechargeable bicycle lights by Ever Ready, it was a long time ago.
Tinted glasses with changeable lenses by Madison.
I can't think of a third regret


----------



## samsbike (22 Dec 2016)

1. Endura leg warmers
2. Boardman mtb- trying to relive my youth and its not really suited to commuting
3. Louis garneau gloves - leak like a sieve


----------



## palinurus (22 Dec 2016)

Pointy helmet
Turbo trainer
Cateye front light with sealed lead-acid battery (it was a long time ago).


----------



## mjr (22 Dec 2016)

1. padded shorts - flipping agony from the seams!
2. various lights that didn't really light properly
3. pedals advertised as rubber block that were actually hard and slippy plastic

Dishonourable mentions  - crosstop levers that seemed cheap that I'd failed to spot were for a bizarre bar size and a couple of parts advertised as steel or alloy that were only partly that.


----------



## Brandane (22 Dec 2016)

1. Cheap helmet.
2. Better quality helmet, which I thought I would use. I did, about twice.
3. Turbo trainer. Sold on after 3 brain numbing, sweat inducing, pointless sessions. That was when I realised that the fitness thing was merely a useful by-product of the main event. I suppose in that sense it served a purpose. Pedaling a bike without actually going anywhere is the pits, IMHO..


----------



## HLaB (22 Dec 2016)

Thankfully I think I'll struggle to get three, now let me see :
1. A Topeak bar extender, not that there's much wrong with it except my style of cycling has changed and I've not used it for ages.
2. A pointy hat, found I was faster with a regular helmet 
3. A planet X bundle that had a set of small LEDs I thought were a good idea that never worked. Actually I lied, they worked but on just the 2nd or 3rd use they refused to switch off and drained the batteries.


----------



## DaveReading (22 Dec 2016)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned those chain cleaner gizmos yet.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Dec 2016)

Turbo trainer...sold it after one ride for more than I paid for it 

Cycle computer

Fingerless gloves


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2016)

I liked the look of the inexpensive Aldi MT cycle shoes, but they split straight across the sole after a week of four 30-50 mile rides, they're cheap rubbish.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Dec 2016)

DaveReading said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned those chain cleaner gizmos yet.


A chain cleaner gizmo.

And umpteen mini pumps .


----------



## mick1836 (22 Dec 2016)

1. Buying pair of SPD Road shoes.
2. Not buying larger size of some clothing off ebay from China 
3. Not buying and resuming cycling  20 years ago.


----------



## united4ever (22 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Specialized Sirrus X 2
> Specialized crosstrail X 1



How come? Was thinking of a sirrus for my next bike.


----------



## vickster (22 Dec 2016)

united4ever said:


> How come? Was thinking of a sirrus for my next bike.


Dull as dishwater to ride and and as common as muck on the roads  there are some many more interesting choices IMO. And overpriced for the spec


----------



## greekonabike (22 Dec 2016)

In my very brief cycling career I've learnt that I should never buy an accessory purely on the price based on the following items. 
*
1. Masterlock cable lock - *bought purely as an afterthought when purchasing my bike. I then realised this lock was wholly unsuitable for my needs and I became anxious when leaving my bike anywhere. Currently waiting for a Kryptolock Series 2 to use as my primary lock. 

*2. Zefal mini jet pump - *Supposedly a presta/schrader compatible pump. It fell apart when I was trying to figure out how to use it on a presta valve. The pump itself is rigid and will only be used as a spare as I've bought a Lezyne. 
*
3. Cateye Omni light set - *there's nothing wrong with them and I got them cheap but I should have put some more research into lighting as I would have purchased different products. 

Hopefully I've learnt my lesson. I'm also more likely to buy stuff from the guys in my LBS or ask if they can get something in than buy it online. 

GOAB


----------



## Big John (22 Dec 2016)

1. Crappy cheapo 'brighter-than-the-sun' light from China. Only managed to get it working after endless hours of fettling.
2. Endless 'this-is-a-bargain' mini pumps bought from T K Max/Aldi/Lidl all of which wouldn't inflate a balloon.
3. Two lifetime's worth of outer gear cable 'too much of a bargain' to miss from PlanetX. I think it's a 30mtr roll. So far I've used about two foot of it.


----------



## arch684 (22 Dec 2016)

Lance Armstrong's books,a chain cleaner thing and a cheap floor pump


----------



## Big John (22 Dec 2016)

If we could have had four instead of three I'd have added numerous track pumps purchased at stupidly cheap prices that didn't work. I'm keeping some of them in the hope that in years to come they'll become collectors items for those seeking the most useless objects of all time. I'd have more chance of inflating a tyre by mouth. Oh, and I've also got the Armstrong books too. I suppose I can count myself lucky I've never bought a chain cleaner thing.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2016)

1. Helmet. Has sat on a shelf in the garage for years.
2. Continental Ultrasport tyres with all the puncture resistance of a wet Rizla paper.
3. Battery lights. Dynamo so much better.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2016)

Quite a lot over the years, but the most recent one is/are the hip protector shorts i bought from China. They arrived yesterday. They are supposed to be XL in size,but even my skinny arse stretched them so much that after 2 hours of wearing them round the house to try them out for comfort they came away at the seams. I'd send them back but i think it'll cost a little more than £3.95!


----------



## Southside Mike (23 Dec 2016)

united4ever said:


> How come? Was thinking of a sirrus for my next bike.



Keep in mind that Vickster is the resident Spesh denier on here. Personally, I like mine and have hardly ever seen another around here so not necessarily as common as muck.

If your main method of judging value is looking at what is written on the rear derailleur then they do look over priced, but the frame and wheels are high quality, you get good finishing kit and the bike is well designed for its purpose.

If you fancy one, get a test ride and see what you think


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Dec 2016)

Southside Mike said:


> Keep in mind that Vickster is the resident Spesh denier on here. Personally, I like mine and have hardly ever seen another around here so not necessarily as common as muck.
> 
> If your main method of judging value is looking at what is written on the rear derailleur then they do look over priced, but the frame and wheels are high quality, you get good finishing kit and the bike is well designed for its purpose.
> 
> If you fancy one, get a test ride and see what you think


Yes, I quite like the frame on the 2013 model Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 I got in late 2012. The frame IS well-built, and the Zertz rubber inserts on the seat stays help dampen any road vibrations. In general, the bike is very comfortable (for a road bike), and I don't regret buying it.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Dec 2016)

The old style lights for my racer when I was a kid, (used to spend all my pocket money on batteries) 
The GT Avalanche I bought in 2010, persevered for a year then took it back as a trade in for my road bike.
A very nice cycling jersey from Wiggle that I aimed to shrink myself into, (still hanging in the wardrobe)


----------



## al3xsh (23 Dec 2016)

1) my first bso after leaving home - it put me off cycling for years. Could never sort the brakes out so they didn't rub. It ended up spending most of a decade in various sheds ...

2) a cheap Jersey from wiggle - fits ok but a lack of pockets limits usefulness as I can't carry tools + tube + wallet + phone

3) a giant mini pump with my first decent bike a few years ago - I'd have more luck blowing up tyres by mouth. One ride I had 4 deflations - the first one through a thorn and the others as pinch flats because I couldn't get enough pressure into the tyre*. 

A



* I now have a leyzene road drive which is awesome! No problems getting 100 psi into my tyres now.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2016)

Southside Mike said:


> Keep in mind that Vickster is the resident Spesh denier on here. Personally, I like mine and have hardly ever seen another around here so not necessarily as common as muck.
> 
> If your main method of judging value is looking at what is written on the rear derailleur then they do look over priced, but the frame and wheels are high quality, you get good finishing kit and the bike is well designed for its purpose.
> 
> If you fancy one, get a test ride and see what you think


Specialized clothing is decent, especially the gloves.
There are just many more interesting bikes out there in my experience 
Buy what you want when all's said and done. I was simply replying to the thread title  and giving an explanation when asked why


----------



## drummerbod (23 Dec 2016)

Scott Big Jon - poor quality

Buying chainring from Ebay (fake as)


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2016)

A hi- viz fleece from Screwfix. Thought it would be just the thing for the commute on cold dry days. Had to buy a huge size to get one with arms that were long enough and then take in the sides to make it fit. Soon realised how unsuitable it was and also chose not to wear hi-viz either 
A cheap cycle helmet. I don't wear a helmet except for if necessary when taking part in some organised events. It really grates that I have had to comply with wearing one or be excluded from the event! It lives in a dusty cupboard for 99.99999999999999999% of the time.
Struggling for a 3rd, might have to think some more and come back to it.


----------



## postman (23 Dec 2016)

Leg warmers,keep riding down.
Computer ,this one was reduced-a bargain.I should have Googled reviews-crap magnetic contact.It never worked.It went into the bin.
One Dare2b thermal middle layer jacket.It was a bargain,only trouble was i got one that was far too big.It would have cost more to return.


----------



## alicat (23 Dec 2016)

Cone spanners and other tools that just encouraged me to do fettling that I didn't have the skill for at the time
Saddles that don't suit my posterior
Under saddle bags that are too small
Cheap clothing that doesn't fit and doesn't do the job

It's Christmas so I am treating myself to four items!


----------



## broady (23 Dec 2016)

Pumps that weren't fit for anything other than taking up room in z draw.
Cheap clothing (although without it I might never have brought the more expensive stuff and maybe not got into cycling).
The bargain bin bits that have never been used


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2016)

Johnno260 said:


> 1) Un-padded winter tights.


What's to stop you wearing a pad/liner underneath? I always use unpadded tights.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2016)

Brandane said:


> I suppose in that sense it served a purpose.


 yep, sometimes life's like that. Some bad experiences/encounters with crap/deranged people can actually, in retrospect, be very positive experiences.


----------



## PaulSecteur (23 Dec 2016)

I tend to research my prospective purchases so i dont have many regrets.

I also buy a lot of Specialized stuff... so i dont have many regrets.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Dec 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> A BSO God awful pile of shite hybrid from halfords. Weighs a ton and I hated/hate it.



I was thinking of listing my Trax TFS.1 but honestly, I'm still laughing nearly four years later so it wasn't £79.99 so badly spent.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2016)




----------



## Tin Pot (24 Dec 2016)

1. Dhb bib shorts in light blue.
_
It's not the £10 I paid for them that gets me, it's that I'd pay someone £20 to take them away.
_
2. Castelli Storica Long Sleeve Jersey

_It's a £60 piece of crap that was meant to be the star of my wardrobe.
_
3. Continental Ultra

_To make gatorskins so puncture proof they had to suck the life force out of other tyres and put it into the gators. Ultras are the lifeless husk left behind._


----------



## Lonestar (24 Dec 2016)

Spandex.


----------



## paul_1979 (24 Dec 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> A BSO God awful pile of shite hybrid from halfords. Weighs a ton and I hated/hate it.
> 
> A turbo trainer. Waste of money, and boring as hell



With you on the turbo trainer. Biggest waste ever


----------



## Sunny Portrush (24 Dec 2016)

Not getting one of those cycle chain cleaners earlier - mine is ace

Not getting a turbo earlier - watch the footy and cycle at the same time, what`s not to like?

Mini-pumps that work in the house but not when you need them on the road


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2016)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Not getting one of those cycle chain cleaners earlier - mine is ace
> 
> *Not getting a turbo earlier - watch the footy and cycle at the same time, what`s not to like?*
> 
> Mini-pumps that work in the house but not when you need them on the road



Sorry but using a turbo isn't cycling, it's just getting exercise. Cycling is getting outside and actually going somewhere.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Dec 2016)

Schwalbe Marathon tyres for the hybrid - terrible things, lasted a fortnight before being replaced with something that didn't feel like cycling through treacle and that had some grip in the wet.

A Bike Hut mini pump from Halfords that was virtually useless and almost left me stranded.

Not my purchase, but not talking Mrs ND out of buying an Apollo Elyse. She liked the look of it in the shop but I had my doubts that it would be a pile of sh*te from the outset, which it was. Ridden four times and consigned to the back of the shed.


----------



## L Q (24 Dec 2016)

Sports direct cycle clothing when I got back in the saddle two years ago, it's cheap for a reason. 

Turbo trainer.

Aluminium water bottles, I just hate them.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Dec 2016)

1) Every £5 mini pump I ever bought. Useless, and I should have sprung for the (then) £10 Specialized Airtool Road on day one.

2) The Pro-Logo Nago PAS saddle. The single least comfortable "contact point" I've ever endured. Not nice after 5 miles, and has you on the point of begging for the merciful release of oblivion by 30 miles.

3) "Seconds" shorts from an already cheap supplier. The pad in them wasn't uncomforatable, so much as it was abrasive.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Dec 2016)

A Merida Speeder bike bought years ago, really uncomfortable and quite pricey for what you get.
Marathon+ tyres, like cycling through treacle.
Padded lycra: hate the feeling of it, like having central heating down below


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Schwalbe Marathon tyres for the hybrid - terrible things, lasted a fortnight before being replaced with something that didn't feel like cycling through treacle and that had some grip in the wet.
> 
> A Bike Hut mini pump from Halfords that was virtually useless and almost left me stranded.
> 
> Not my purchase, but not talking Mrs ND out of buying an Apollo Elyse. She liked the look of it in the shop but I had my doubts that it would be a pile of sh*te from the outset, which it was. Ridden four times and consigned to the back of the shed.





Pat "5mph" said:


> A Merida Speeder bike bought years ago, really uncomfortable and quite pricey for what you get.
> Marathon+ tyres, like cycling through treacle.
> Padded lycra: hate the feeling of it, like having central heating down below



Marathon Plus nearly made it into my top 3 best purchases


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Marathon Plus nearly made it into my top 3 best purchases


I much prefer Marathons Original Greenguard, but regarding tyres, only Schwalbe will do!
Forgot my other bad purchase: a £70 Abus helmet that dented by merely dropping from handlebar height.


----------



## StuAff (24 Dec 2016)

1. Park Tools chain cleaner. Excellent at derailing the chain and filling up with gunk. For cleaning the chain, manual methods are so much better.
2. Power Grips. Couldn't get on with them at all. Switched to SPDs.
3. Planet X neoprene overshoes. Failed to cope with November 2009 FNRttC deluge, though to be fair doubt anything would. Bought a pair of Shimano MW80s (rather more expensive, natch) the following year and they're still going strong. Overshoes still in the cupboard.


----------



## mjr (24 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Specialized clothing is decent, especially the gloves.
> There are just many more interesting bikes out there in my experience


There's more interesting bikes, more interesting clothing, better tyres and better components from less evil companies.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2016)

They are all actually NON-purchase regrets:

NOT purchasing a bus ticket. (That is instead of riding to school, the day that my bike was stolen from the school bike shed.)
NOT buying a decent lock for my bike. (I think I probably just used a very cheap lock on it.)
NOT buying a replacement bike with the insurance payout. (I bought a hifi system instead. It was 20 years before I bought another bike.)


----------



## mickle (25 Dec 2016)

Also: Park chain bath. And WTB saddle.


----------



## Hyslop (25 Dec 2016)

Mavic Ykksion tyres-like riding through concrete.
Mavic helmet-uncomfortable,retaining strap slips when in use.
Pearl Izumi Softshell-ineffective in lower temperatures.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Dec 2016)

mickle said:


> View attachment 155242
> .


Crikey mickle! I had to check this was the regrets thread when I saw that picture. Surely that bike features in the good thread, it must have had the girls swarming to you like bees round honey. I bet on a sunny day when you rolled into town on that, sporting your Oakley shades and lightly splattered in mud even the guys fancied you! Oh wait, it's not a Klein..... You loser


----------



## SAB (6 Jul 2017)

Anything from eBay. - parts don't fit, quality so poor you don't want to use them
Anything from Halfords. -same low quality as eBay stuff but a bit more expensive and a bigger disappointment.

I've learnt just suck up the cost the first time, and there won't be a second.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (7 Jul 2017)

Buying a bottle dynamo. I'm now waiting for the front wheel to wear out to justify a hub unit.


----------



## Threevok (7 Jul 2017)

Purchasing bikes purely on paint scheme and looks - which resulted in me...
a) buying a bike from Halfrauds that weighed a ton, fell to bits almost instantly and nearly ended my return to cycling.
b) buying a full suspension (along with the unnecessary weight and servicing expense) when I clearly didn't need one for what I do. Twas nice though

Purchasing (and using) components without checking manufacturers guidelines, that is, until I have broken them - usually just as the warranty runs out too...
e.g - severely cracking the rim of my rear Mavic Cross-One wheel after one year, only to find that my combined weight and equipment - far exceeded the max

Purchasing items with glowing reviews - only to find them totally pants...
e.g - Conti Town & Country tyres - Claimed to be the best MTB commute tyre and used worldwide by police forces, due to their rugged design and superior puncture performance. Reality - 3 commutes and 7 punctures later - BIN.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2017)

SAB said:


> Anything from eBay. - parts don't fit, quality so poor you don't want to use them.


EBay's just the auctioneer. Still need to look at who's selling. Some good, some poor.


----------



## Saluki (9 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> A BSO God awful pile of shite hybrid from halfords. Weighs a ton and I hated/hate it.
> 
> A turbo trainer. Waste of money, and boring as hell



My pile o shite from Halfords was an Apollo XC26 and it was free (via my gym membership) and I still overpaid for it. It did get me riding again though and determined to save for my Defy.

Turbo, I rarely use, totally boring @welsh dragon is bob on there.

Cheap shorts


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Jul 2017)

Ah yes the Turbo trainer. Mine served to convert a road bike into a clothes hanger for only 140 pounds.


----------



## Alan O (9 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> EBay's just the auctioneer. Still need to look at who's selling. Some good, some poor.


Indeed. In fact, eBay sellers can be among the best (and sometimes perhaps only) sources of vintage parts, and there are many reputable ones - I've got most of the parts for my last two rebuilds from eBay sellers, and the same will be true for my current one.


----------



## Alan O (9 Jul 2017)

My only real purchase-related regret came when I bought my Orbit Gold Medal in the 80s. I gave away my previous Falcon bike, but as it was 250 miles from me at the time I neglected to swap saddles and keep my old worn-in Brooks B17. I came to rue that mistake many times at the end of long rides on my inferior "gel" saddle.


----------



## Ian H (9 Jul 2017)

An old tandem frame, bought with the idea of doing it up. It was old enough to have obsolete headset and bottom brackets, so ended up too much trouble. I can't remember what happened to it.
Mavic OpenSport rim. Yes, it was cheap.
Not actually bought, but acquired: a home-made 60t chainring for the racing tandem. My stoker told me it would be fine. We folded it in half on a hill.


----------



## TheJDog (9 Jul 2017)

A Canyon Urban that you can't get a rack and mudguards for. 

Wheels. So many wheels. 

Turbo.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jul 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Ah yes the Turbo trainer. Mine served to convert a road bike into a clothes hanger for only 140 pounds.


Mine is used for gear adjustments. How anyone can spend more than five minutes on them without losing the will to live beats me.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Jul 2017)

Turdo trainer

Rollers

Clip on aero bars


----------



## MiK1138 (9 Jul 2017)

vickster said:


> Specialized Sirrus X 2
> Specialized crosstrail X 1


What was the problem with the Sirrus' ?, I am looking to buy a new hybrid and this is on my list


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2017)

MiK1138 said:


> What was the problem with the Sirrus' ?, I am looking to buy a new hybrid and this is on my list


Dull as dishwater to ride and super common. Ymmv

Much prefer the Whyte R7 range


----------



## gbb (9 Jul 2017)

Trek 7100fx. I went looking for a budget road bike and at that time they were very thin on the ground...so I compromised...grudgingly. I realised soon after I'd done the wrong thing and rarely rode it for 2 years. I still have it...well the frame and forks are about all that's left. It's a utility bike now,

Nothing much else really.


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2017)

Alan O said:


> My only real purchase-related regret came when I bought my Orbit Gold Medal in the 80s. I gave away my previous Falcon bike, but as it was 250 miles from me at the time I neglected to swap saddles and keep my old worn-in Brooks B17. I came to rue that mistake many times at the end of long rides on my inferior "gel" saddle.


I echo that but differently... I gave away a lovely old-style gel saddle with my old road bike when I only had space for one bike and bought more of a workhorse. Until that point, I had no idea how awful an ill-fitting saddle can be and spent the next few years hunting for a new saddle similar to that one which I never even looked at carefully enough to remember its name. I suspect it was a SR Contour but I'll never know!


----------



## postman (9 Jul 2017)

Bar ends
A dare2b second layer jacket,my fault it was in the sale,but far too large.Use it for gardening in.


----------



## marshmella (9 Jul 2017)

1) sports direct cycling jacket. Boil-in-the -bag just doesn't describe it
2) A ridiculously bad hi viz gilet with a back pocket so high up you would need to be a contortionist to access it.
3)Worst of all a pair of dhb cycling shoes from wiggle which started falling apart after a few months. I lost count how many times i glued the sole back on.


----------



## Lee_M (9 Jul 2017)

Another one for the turbo trainer, gave it away in the end
29er MTB, should have bought a traditional sized one, never got on with it
cannondale synapse, for that money I could have got a good winter bike


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Jul 2017)

turbo trainer - though it would be fun to watch telly while training, but the noise made it impossible and soon was consigned to the shed and, ultimately, the tip
chain washing thingy - absolutely useless; i'm amazed that they are still for sale
crank bros minipump - equally poor for both schrader and presta; now seeing out its life as a football pump


----------



## Kajjal (9 Jul 2017)

(1) Specialized Propero helmet (The mushroom one) , the latest one is very good.
(2) Non bib shorts, just don't do it.
(3) Elixir 1 brakes, no braking power and sound like gobbling turkeys.


----------



## davidphilips (9 Jul 2017)

First has to be cheap brake inserts just dont work as well as good inserts and wear wheel rims so end up costing more in the long run with less braking power.

Second is purchase of a cheap lock for use on an expensive bike very costly mistake with a long walk home involved.

Third prize for me has to go to cheap lights, good lights are money well spent.

But overall money spent on cycling is money well spent and have to add that i have perhaps spent many £1000s on cycling but worth every penny and more.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (9 Jul 2017)

Rapha 

Racing Ralph's, super quick but punctured quicker 

Right turning vans and my face


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2017)

alecstilleyedye said:


> turbo trainer - though it would be fun to watch telly while training, but the noise made it impossible and soon was consigned to the shed and, ultimately, the tip.


My first turbo trainer used fan resistance and that was way too noisy. The magnetic one that I replaced it with was a lot quieter.


----------



## Tangoup51 (10 Jul 2017)

1) Buying 25c tires when my bike can easily handle bigger ones 

2) Cateye strada (wireless) cycling computer - sensor failed on me but still got the head unit.. Head unit is worth £10 and the cable/sensor is £20 according to online sources?! 

3) "multi-compound" Clarke Brakes for Road calipers. (complete shilt in the wet.)


----------



## Will Spin (11 Jul 2017)

1) Ribble winter trainer/audax; the blue one with the ally frame. Mudguards will only permit 23mm tyres and the clearance was so close that I had to stop every few miles to clear all the mud out and enable the wheels to keep turning, handlebars way too low and crap wheels, the bearings of which wore out after about 1000miles.
2) mini pumps of any price and description...give me CO2 
3) Endura bib shorts, bought medium, which should fit me according to the size chart, but the legs are cut off just below crotch height and I'm sure I'm getting some strange looks from my club mates when we stop for coffee.


----------



## hoopdriver (11 Jul 2017)

Two of them were Rapha waterproofs. I like Rapha gear as a rule - well made, stylish and functional, but I have learned through two expensive mistakes that they simply are incapable of making a waterproof that is even close to breathable. Utterly boil-in-a-bag stuff. Just plain bad.

My third regret is something that I did _not_ buy when the opportunity offered. I love the old fashioned quill pedals. A few years ago I found a shop that had what were probably the last two pair of brand-new TA quill pedals - one of the best ever made. I bought one, left the other sitting there. Why, oh why, did I do that?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Jul 2017)

SPD pedals and Shimano shoes.
Shoes never fit right, could never align the cleats as I must cycle like Charlie Chaplin walks, despite spending a week trying to sort it all out.

I also hate the good looking but unfortunately single sided retro steel flats that I got instead.


----------



## Threevok (11 Jul 2017)

Buying a 20t cog from Tredz - only to realise I already own one - purchased from the same place too !

the Haribo's were nice though


----------



## SAB (11 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> EBay's just the auctioneer. Still need to look at who's selling. Some good, some poor.



Same with Poundland, but when I mention the retailers name, you know what I mean! But yes, lots of low quality stuff on eBay hence the stereotypical 'eBay junk' classification.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Jul 2017)

All the various lights I bought before switching to a SON hub dynamo system.


----------



## froze (13 Jul 2017)

#1 I got into a buying frenzy and bought a Mercian Vincitore Special when I was England and too a side trip to Derby, fortunately I was able to sell it about 10 years later for what I paid for it since I only put about 100 miles on it. It was such a beautiful bike I was afraid I was going to scratch it riding it!

#2 Orbea Scandium bike, after only about 10,000 miles a crack formed at the top of the headtube spreading down the front from the headset; after over a year of hassles Orbea refused to replace it under warranty, stating the frame failed due to normal wear and tear! No more Orbea and no more Scandium, and it rode like the bike was made out of bricks.

#2 Continental tires for me too, not only did I make the mistake once but I had to try them several times over the years and they all were expensive fails. 

#3 Tubular tires, yeah I use to race on them but I hated them, I was so glad when Specialized introduced the Turbo folding clincher tire.

#4 Latex tubes, more flats with those then I ever had, even with ultralight 65 gram butyl tubes, they only lasted one season instead of 5 to 8 seasons with butyl tubes, they were expensive, and they lost about 20 psi in 24 hours.

#5 I've had a lot of fails with mini pumps, most of which could not get to 75 psi not alone 100 psi that I needed; an SKS Puro (a really nice looking pump with a built in psi gauge) blew apart at 45 psi and it was rated for 145? SKS replaced it with a Wese Raceday Carbon mini, that one works great, too bad all that SKS sells now is crappy pumps.


----------



## fatjel (13 Jul 2017)

1.. Brooks b17
2.. Fizik aliante
3. Selle smp extra
4. Brooks cambium
5. Charge knife
I could go on :-(


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Jul 2017)

froze said:


> #2 Orbea Scandium bike, after only about 10,000 miles a crack formed at the top of the headtube spreading down the front from the headset; after over a year of hassles Orbea refused to replace it under warranty, stating the frame failed due to normal wear and tear! No more Orbea and no more Scandium, and it rode like the bike was made out of bricks.


I differ there. I had a Prorace Scandium frame for eight years and it was the best frame I ever used, I preferred it to the full carbon frame that replaced it. It still looked like new when I sold it.


----------



## oldfatfool (14 Jul 2017)

A "cheap" trike. 
Airzound
Various lights


----------



## Steelchap (14 Jul 2017)

A 29" mtb

A carbon road bike

Every set of lights I've ever bought


----------

